# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Introduction to Shia Islam

## AbbasALHumaid

I believe that we all have intriguing views of life  views that must be honoured and that we must be happy to share with the world around us.

It is for this reason that I produced this booklet, which serves as an introduction to Shia Muslims and what I understand of their view of the Islamic vision of life and human society. I have produced it in accordance with the teachings of their Imams and the contemporary writings of their prominent and renowned scholars, which Shia Muslims abide by in their practices and traditions.

----------

